# Using maple butcher block in lieu of mapleshade platforms?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Has anyone here any experience with using maple isolation blocks and are familiar with Mapleshades. I know they use an air dried maple while a butcher block is kiln dry. Just seeing if anyone has heard the difference between the two.

I can pick up enough 2 1/4" thick maple butcher block to build a 4 rack shelf 36" long for less than $350. 

The mapleshades site: http://shop.mapleshadestore.com/departments.asp?dept=46


I'm looking to building my rack this weekend and looking at my options of doing it with maple vs. 1 1/2" MDF.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Good plan, BMXer241. I think you'll readily find a distinction in the upper registers of black vs white pianos. Moreover, you'll likely be able to differentiate between a hand-varnished laquer and an airbrushed one.

JUST KIDDING!

I can't speak from experience about butcher block finishes, or even composition; but I do know that isolation systems make a difference. I use Bright Star Audio products to keep airborne and floorborne vibration away from sensitive CD/LP transports. Their Littlerock/Bigrock products also make noticeable improvements by blocking RF/EMI.

These are not night & day differences, and are noticed much easier after removing them from, rather than adding them to an existing system (all else being equal).


----------



## SirLordComic (Mar 15, 2013)

Considered using bamboo? IKEA has some pretty thick, dense bamboo cutting boards. Used in conjunction with some other isolation tools, they offer a pretty good bang for the buck.










And so more expensive bamboo options:

http://www.level-audio.com/page3.html


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What are you trying to accomplish? Isolation, damping, or coupling?


----------

